# Any success recovering HD failure?



## WalkGood (Sep 19, 2009)

Has anyone had success in recovering a Hard Drive (Hughes HDVR2) that has crashed? Meaning the HD will not spin up completely (beeps at a certain audible RPM, spins down and then tries spinning up again and again). This would require a recovery company.... any success with such a company?


----------



## WalkGood (Sep 19, 2009)

.....anyone? .... anyone? ......... Buehler? ..... Buehler? ........ <sigh>


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If the hard drive won't spin up then it's probably dead. A data recovery service isn't going to help with a dead drive. Besides, the cost of said services would be many times the cost of a replacement drive. If you were able to somehow get the drive to spin up then a recovery program like SpinRite would probably be what you need. Chances are the data is still intact on the drive. You just can't get to it because the drive no longer functions.

One thing I have tried in the past with some success is swapping out the control boards between two identical drives. This only works if the control boards are identical with the same firmware. The drives would have to be manufactured in the same plant and probably be part of the same production run or else the boards will not be interchangeable. Unless you are fortunate to have two identical drives to perform this task, you're pretty much SOL.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Data recovery services can certainly recouver data from a dead drive.

One such vendor.



> In case of mechanical failure, hard disk recoveries are performed in dust-free cleanroom environments where they are carefully dismounted, examined and processed.


I don't think any of us have anything on the drives worth paying the $$$ it would cost to use such a service.

PP is correct. The only (reasonable) solution is to get the same model drive (ebay) and move the control board over.


----------

